# Comment créer une appli lançant une page web avec automator ?



## Psamathe (25 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous, néophyte sur mac j'ai entrepris de me créer une petite appli permettant d'ouvrir un site que je consulte souvent pour pouvoir l'avoir dans le dock et le Dashboard. Problème ce que je sais faire avec automator est très sommaire.

Je cherche donc des conseils pour :

-1 Afficher sur mon appli une barre de menu décente pour aggrandir et fermer l'appli au lieu du (annuler/ok) que j'ai pour le moment

-2 Faire en sorte que l'appli mémorise mes identifiants sur le site de la même manière que le ferait un navigateur.

Merci d'avance


----------



## sgamel (28 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Quelles actions Automator utilise tu pour afficher le site web? Automator ne permet pas de créer des applications. Sa fonction est plus de relier des applications entre elles.

En revanche il existe des applications pour créer une petite application qui encapsule un site:
http://fluidapp.com

Quand à créer un widget pour dashboard, Automator n'est pas la bonne option je pense.


----------

